# TJ Advice



## APBAinMaine (Apr 12, 2009)

I had a Fisher MM on my TJ for 7 years and it plowed awesome. One heavy storm I waited too long and struggled, but still got through it -- thing really plowed great. That was a flat driveway. I've since bought a new house (and got rid of the plow -- another long story), with a curved, hilly, rougher, longer driveway. This morning, my plow guy didn't come (we may not have had enough snow early, and he works a day job). I'm expecting a package, so I parked my TJ at the end of the driveway. As it happened, I had to make a second trip down there, and had a real ***** of a time getting up the driveway (had to go to 4L). I was resigned to putting a new plow on the TJ, but now I'm worried it may not have the gusto to do this driveway. In fairness, it's April, and this is absolute duck****! About 6 inches of it, heavy, wet, and gross. I *might* be able to get by with the TJ if I broke this storm up into multiple passes, but I'm nervous now. I was on the verge of relegating the old boy to a work truck and getting a car for commuting/fun. Now I'm worried I may be back to looking at an F-250/Expedition. Any thoughts?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

soooooo you have 7 years experiance plowing with a TJ. "it plowed awesome" and your question is?


----------



## APBAinMaine (Apr 12, 2009)

Hehe! I've just been perving your old posts (once I saw reference to your V-plow on a Wrangler; it is your world, my friend -- we only live in it!). Well, my question is more regarding the hill in my driveway. My other drive was flat (and I was only plowing my driveway, so I have little frame of reference), but this one is rather steep and narrow, and much to my shock, 4H was no match for it this morning (again, 6" of duck****), so I'm just a shade nervous about trying to come up that pushing a full load of snow.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

My driveway (paved) has a 19% grade with turns (12 wide X 450 long). I have to plow with the storm and DOWNHILL. The snow has to be light to plow uphill. I normally use 4Lo for speed control, so I don't wear out the brakes. I haven't been able find a plower to plow my driveway for the whole season. They usually do it once and never come back.:realmad: Get a plow for the TJ and do it yourself!!

As far as not being able to handle going uphill in 6" of snow, tires make all the difference. I use studded SNOW tires for winter, AT's for summer.

Fran


----------



## APBAinMaine (Apr 12, 2009)

Cool! Thanks for the response. I suppose I could just do it in low. I'm seeing a lot of Meyers pop up for sale in my area. I previously used a Fisher, but was leaning toward a Blizzard for the decrease in weight, but I'm not positive they're still making mounts for the TJ any longer. :realmad:

I sold my push plates for next to nothing (color me regretful), so I'm seriously considering the used Meyer plows, all running about the same price.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I've been amazed by my TJ and XJ, and I think it's due to the snow tires. I bought Firestone Winterforce tires and used them for one season on the TJ then one on the XJ and they're awesome. The right tires and weight in the back and I don't think there's a better truck for the driveway you described. Good luck.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

I plow an 800+ foot sloped gravel driveway and the associated ditch area. I plow down hill in 4 wheel low.


----------



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

I plow a 300'+ steep driveway with almost no troubles with my YJ and a Meyers. I plow up or down according to the storm. Most times I plow downhill, (I do live at the top). After a pass or two, I can take smaller bites or clean up the edges going uphill. Counter weight, good tires made all the difference. Despite all the grief Meyers gets, and much of it might be deserved, I have had good luck with the Meyers. I do not plow commerically, just my house and a few friends.


----------



## APBAinMaine (Apr 12, 2009)

I've been seeing a lot of Meyer plows available on craigs. I know that a lot of the big guys don't make a Wrangler mount any more (or rather, don't sell/install them), and that has me nervous. Money, sadly, is a factor, too. Much as I'd love a nice, shiny, never beat-on plow, I also realize that an old, pounded beater will likely serve my purposes just as well.


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

I am almost in the same boat as you. New house, long driveway, big drifts. Jeep worked fine until we got the big storms and drifting. One time I couldn't even get 1/2 way into the driveway. 87 Cherokee which does a great job wouldn't budge drifts because they were a good 3ft high or more and a good 100 ft long and packed pretty tight from the wind-blown show. Neighbor couldn't even get out of his house for a couple days cause his plow guy didn't show up (My plow couldn't get through). Other neighbor has a bobcat which took him 1/2 day to clean up from. I rammed it pretty hard with the Jeep but it was futule and hard on the equipment. Traction was a big problem. Fortunately we left for FL and I just left it till we got back (and fortunately it got warm for a couple days when we got back). We get a few storms like that a year.

What I did last week was buy a used Western MVP "V" plow, that's going on my 1/2 ton Chevy. It was about 2 grand but is in really good shape. Don't flame me, I'm keeping the Jeep, it'll be my primary plow rig. I love that thing. Traction was a problem with the Jeep, the 1/2 ton Chev should have a little more. I believe a V plow will have the 'wedge' effect and allow me to break through the big stuff when I need it, then clean up with the Jeep. It's possible I could have gotten up and plowed a couple times with the Jeep, but it drifts back in very quickly. 

I'm definitely a huge proponent of having your own plow. For one, I can plow how I want and not plow all my gravel into my yard like other guys do. Plus, you'll be suprised how much it add up to if you have a long driveway. Good luck on whatever you decide.

MLG


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

Just anothe note: NOW is the time to buy a plow or plow truck. I see lots for sale and priced to sell. Wait until the fall and the price goes up, supply goes down. Check Craigslist, you'll see what I mean. OTOH, if you are looking for a used plow from a dealer, fall is when they get their trade-ins.

MLG


----------

